# Waiting time for ILR visa after giving biometrics



## Cathcarl528 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello
I am an American citizen married to a UK citizen and applied for my Indefinite Leave to Remain visa by post early July 2012. I received a letter beginning of September saying to get biometrics taken which I did the same day...can anyone tell me how long it has taken to get visa after getting your biometrics taken? 
At least this shows they have looked at my application but it has been over 3 months now since applying and I'm getting very anxious.
After reading these forums I understand I should have paid the extra for a person appointment which was a mistake on my part as I was naive in thinking it wouldn't actually take that long as none of my other visas (fiancé & spouse) have - but it's too late now to do anything about that. All I want to do is go home for Xmas!

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cathcarl528 said:


> Hello
> I am an American citizen married to a UK citizen and applied for my Indefinite Leave to Remain visa by post early July 2012. I received a letter beginning of September saying to get biometrics taken which I did the same day...can anyone tell me how long it has taken to get visa after getting your biometrics taken?
> At least this shows they have looked at my application but it has been over 3 months now since applying and I'm getting very anxious.
> After reading these forums I understand I should have paid the extra for a person appointment which was a mistake on my part as I was naive in thinking it wouldn't actually take that long as none of my other visas (fiancé & spouse) have - but it's too late now to do anything about that. All I want to do is go home for Xmas!


Read another long thread on UK postal applications. The average wait has been around 7 months since sending off application.


----------

